# A Look Into Methoxygonadiene (MAX LMG)



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2015)

by Josh Hodnik Looking back to 1996, the first legal steroids were available over the counter with the introduction of androstenedione and a handful of other pro-hormones. With all of the nors, dioes, and diols that have come and gone since, it can be confusing as to which ones truly work. Many pro-hormones did not

*Read More...*


----------

